# Introducing a new member of the family.....



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Errrrrrrr.....

We bought another motorhome today... :roll: 


That now makes 3 in the family...... 8) 

Do you think we will be able to go away for a break in the Cotswolds with it this weekend?????? :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Carl & Flo...


----------



## bowlty (Dec 28, 2009)

lovely you might want to check that rear tyre pressure 
bowlty


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

And clean the number plate, you know what these traffic bobbies are like with mucky number plates  

Other than that, she looks ready to rock & roll!


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I think you might be turned away so better buy a tent big enough to hide it.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

I love the green Go Faster stripes up the front, maybe you could market them :lol: :lol:


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

She will look super when you two give her a bit of love.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

excellent, so whats your plans?

stew


----------



## mikeyv (May 23, 2007)

Lovely old thing, look forward to seeing it done up.

In case you hadn't noticed, the tax ran out in Nov 1989 according to dvla site  .


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Something else to get your teeth(wallet) into Carl.

look forward to viewing interior before and after pics.
Dave p


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

She is a beauty with her camoflage make-up........I like a girl who makes an effort to present herself well on a first date :lol: :lol: 

Seriously - we bought this one initially as a spare parts source for the impending restoration of our other Bedouin. However, we are goint to reserve judgement on breaking it until we have seen it in the flesh.......it may be that this one is a better resto prospect than the other.

It qualifies for free road tax, it is a VERY early 1971 Bedouin, I have been told that the interior is complete....but after 25 years of sitting in a shed - it needs a bit of work!!! 8O 

Hey ho, summer is here and we cannot get away to France until October, so it will give us something to do..........

Will keep you all updated as we go along...........if you find it interesting!!!!

Cheers
Carl & Flo


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Once it has had a good wash and T cutted the paint, swept and polished the inside, it will be just about ready to take to the scrappers.. :lol: :lol: good luck you will need it!


----------

